# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  موزتين طاقه تعادل 90دقيقه رياضه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 








*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*





*أثبت بحث علمي بأن موزتان فقط يمكنهما أن يزودان طاقة كافية للقيام بتمرين رياضي لمدة 90 دقيقة، ولكن الطاقة ليست هي كل ما يقدمه الموز، فالموز يمنحنا النشاط والصحة، ويساعدنا على التغلب على عدد كبير من الأمراض لذلك يجب إضافته دائماً.

وأكد الباحثون أن تناول الموز قبل وخلال الدورة الشهرية، يعمل على تنظيم مستويات الجلوكوز في الدم، الأمر الذي يحسن المزاج و يمدك فيتامين "ب6" ويهدئ الألم.

ويحتوي الموز على مستويات عالية من الحديد، كما يقوم بتحفيز إنتاج الهيوجلوبين في الدم وكذلك يساعد على علاج فقر الدم.
*
*::=::=::*
*::=::*
*::
**
*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*ما شاء الله معلومات رائعه

يسلموا 
*[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي الف عافية  :Eh S(15): 
انا بحب الموز

----------


## down to you

:Icon15:

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووو على المعلومه الرائعه  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

